# RV Fire Suppression Systems



## mmcswe (Jun 16, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has a fire suppression system installed on their RV (protecting the battery storage area, electrical cabinet, propane refridgerator, etc...)  If so, what type of system and how much did it cost?  Thanks!


----------



## hertig (Jun 18, 2006)

RV Fire Suppression Systems

Some come with an electric valve which shuts off the propane when the propane detector goes off.  I don't know if it would be of much value in the battery compartment, as long as it is vented to prevent hydrogen gas buildup.

The most effective place for this sort of thing would seem to be the engine compartment of a motorhome...


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 18, 2006)

RV Fire Suppression Systems

Ditto on the engine compartment fire hazard.  My Mom and Dad pulled over in the middle of nowhere in New Mexico because of the smoke smell in the cab of their MH.  Mom and Dad had a bucket brigade of sand/dirt going to kill the oil/grease fire on the manifold.  He had a fire extinguisher, but in the panic of the moment (and the thought of watching everything burn to the ground) he thought it might force/spread the oil/grease to a wider area.

When he got back home, you bet he had that engine completely degreased to the point where you could eat off it!


----------



## Kirk (Jun 18, 2006)

RV Fire Suppression Systems

I read a review of such a system once, but I have never seen one. It would probably be quite expensive.


----------



## tmarrs (Jun 30, 2006)

Re: RV Fire Suppression Systems

Try searching for "automatic fire extinguisher".  You may find something for portable buildings that could be installed under the hood.  I did a quick search and found a professional looking system that looks like a regular extinguisher that mounts to the side and has a hose with a heat detection head on it for remote mounting.  I found it at :  http://www.firetrace.com/buses.html

I don't know anything about this website, I just found it on a google search.  Looks pretty good though, and I never thought about getting one until now.

Troy


----------



## tmarrs (Jul 1, 2006)

Re: RV Fire Suppression Systems

Found you another one - $160.00

http://www.bellrpg.net/soderbloom/MA/grouppart.asp?MAJ=028&PRI=059&SEC=221&GRP= 13873


----------

